# Минимальные функциональные протрузии м/п дисков (шейный отдел позвоночника)



## Сергей1985 (16 Июн 2016)

Добрый день.Где- то 8 месяцев назад начались боли в шеи с правой стороны при поворотах шеи и дискомфорт.Сходил мне сделали компьютерную томографию.По заключению Минимальные функциональные протрузии.(Во вложении более подробно) Были сделаны лечебные массажи 4 раза и никакого эффекта практически после них не было.(массажист был хороший).Образ жизни к сожалению сидячий,гимнастику делаю для шеи(насколько правильную неуверен).Подскажите как с этим бороться,посоветуйте комплекс Гимнастики для шеи.И как вообще избавиться от данного недуга.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Июн 2016)

Массажист здесь бесполезен. 
Обратитесь за помощью к московским консультантам форума докторам Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу (AIR) и Ступину Фёдору Петровичу.


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2016)

Сергей1985 написал(а):


> ...посоветуйте комплекс Гимнастики для шеи...


Полезная информация и упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------

